# Kudzu and rabbits



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

earlyer there was a post on kudzu and some were curious as to how rabbits would do with it, 

well i started gathering some kudzu a few days ago, at first the rabbits were put out by the big leafy mass and wanted their normal grass and weeds etc. but by the second day of kudzu being on the menue they ate more of it than the other stuff, today they went nutts over it, i have noticed that they dont eat as much compaird to how they act when they have more grass and weeds, its like the kudzu fills them up a little faster, 

i did some reading on it and it seams that kudzu is high in protien and a really rich fodder, so if anyone is in Kudzu country i would say go ahead and gather some and let your rabbits try it out.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

We don't have kudzu here, of course, but it sounds like an interesting plant. I did a search of the whole HT site for kudzu and there's lots of information.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

there are a couple small cattle operations that I know of that actually are 'haying' kudzu--


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

thats what it was brought over here for, cattle feed, that and errosion i think, it seams to do nicely, i have dryed some out as well and it makes decent hay that way too, similar to soybean hay.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

How did you dry it? and how much would one feed a rabbit?


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

It's also a very very invasive plant that can cover and smother acres of trees.. It was meant for livestock feeding, erosion, and roadside landscaping but has become a major problem in many states..

On the other hand, it would be great to harvest as much of it you can get your hands on and possibly help save some trees at the same time..


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

i built a cage but havent put anything in it yet, i collected the leavs off some vines and layed them out in the bottom of the cage, in our heat it didnt take long for them to dry, 

honestly i collect alot of greens for the rabbits, i have four adults and who knows how many kits, i collect bunches of all kinds of greens for them, i have pulled piles of vines and they eat most of that but like the leaves and young shoots of the vine best, the thicker older vine gets nibbled on but not compleatly eaten, so i try to just collect the leaves mostly


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you.
We have a lot of the stuff down here. =)


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

we have so much of it i have thought of useing it in my salad lol, i like the dark leafy green salads with all the spinich and other lesser used greens so why not Kudzu lol, 

gave the rabbits a big pile of it yesterday and they went NUTS for it,


----------

